# bowfishing boat



## headhunter14 (Mar 16, 2011)

Anybody know where there is a setup bowfishing boat for sale? I am in the northern part of the state and new to bowfishing so I don't need anything fancy, just a rig that is water ready. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Mar 16, 2011)

I know someone that might have one for sale it is a 16 50 basstracker with a removable alum raised deck with halo's on it he painted it camo and has about a 85 hp johnson on it. I will check on it.  He lives between rockmart and rome


----------



## headhunter14 (Mar 17, 2011)

alright if ya would let me know something. my number is 7068029321. I appreciate it.


----------



## headhunter14 (Mar 23, 2011)

ttt


----------

